# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Looking For Hair Transplant Scar Repair In Miami

## tbtadmin

I had a hair transplant when I was 20 and would prefer now to just have a buzz cut.  I have a straight scar in the back of my head that is very thin but if I buzz my head it will definitely be visible.  My doctor did not take the extra step [...]

More...

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

How old are you now? It was more common with surgeries done several years agoe able to be wider than today's surgeries. The techniques used today are resulting in much finer scars. However, no matter when you had your procedure you should have been told that there would be a chance that you would not be able to buzz your hair in the donor area. Some patients just do not heal as well as others. It is possible to remove the current scar along with some additional grafts and end up with a finer scar.

----------

